# ремонт



## Vlad Gurzhi (25 Апр 2013)

Здравствуйте,форумчане!Возникла проблема-треснуло колесо натяжного механизма ремня левого полукорпуса -аккордеон баркаролла.Каким клеем лучше склеить и будет ли эффект?Спасибо.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (25 Апр 2013)

Если латунная втулка колеса не проворачивается в пластмассе, а держится крепко, то с таким колесом можно играть очень и очень долго. Клеить - бесполезно, т.к. слишком большое напряжение. Если прокручивается, то варианты: или полная замена колеса с основой (у мастеров можно найти новые), или самому заказать само колесо под размер. Правда, будут сложности с установкой.


----------



## Navajo (4 Май 2013)

Всем здрасте! Ребята, у меня вот на этом месте(на фото указано стрелкой) баян пропускает воздух, не сильно но все равно неприятно.



Можно ли как-нибудь самому заделать этот свищ или только нести в ремонтную мастерскую?


----------



## ze_go (4 Май 2013)

там нечему воздух пропускать, 
скорее всего травит на стыке деки с полукорпусом (внутри), либо на стыке полукорпуса с рамкой меха.
в первом случае пролейте стык ПВА (предварительно вычистив старый "герметик")
во втором - смените прокладку (резина, лайка)


----------

